# "Video Games are for nerds" (Rate these CS:GO pro players)



## theropeking (Mar 4, 2019)

1) Freakazoid


















2)ScreaM:






3)SHOX:









4)Nitr0









5)NBK









6) FNX. HE IS SO HANDSOME FUARK. He used to be a top3 player


















7) FOX:





8) DEVICE:













I only posted TIER 1 Pro players. 90% of the players in the list were in the top5 of the cs go scene in their prime.

"Muh e-sports is for incels"

Opinions??

Would also like to hear your opinions:

@badromance (Video games lover)
@Nibba (as a video games hater)
@FatmanO (as somebody who likes video games)


----------



## Nibba (Mar 4, 2019)

theropeking said:


> @Nibba (as a video games hater)


I don't hate games bro I just hate the gaming culture of adults. I used to play a lot as a kid, and I still will pull all nighters as an adult dicking around on Black ops 2 with my best friend when I have time.
But the obsession people have with Vidya is retarded

Oh also, in regards to the players, they can be gigachads for all I care, they're still manchildren losers who don't have a real job. I worked construction this summer and I guarantee my coworkers would beat the shit out of someone if they said they played games for a living


----------



## badromance (Mar 4, 2019)

*They are very rare
Genetically supperior males win in video games too,i was CS:GO fan in 2014-2015,watched alot,i know these guys
these are like 0.01%
video games are waste of time,nothing will change my mind,i went from hardcore 24/7 dota 2 player to having only Pou on my phone*


----------



## theropeking (Mar 4, 2019)

badromance said:


> *They are very rare
> Genetically supperior males win in video games too,i was CS:GO fan in 2014-2015,watched alot,i know these guys
> these are like 0.01%
> video games are waste of time,nothing will change my mind,i went from hardcore 24/7 dota 2 player to having only Pou on my phone*



Dude I didn't even cherrypicked. I just took the most known cs go players. How are they 0.001% if almost all of them won a MAJOR in cs go? 

There isn't 1 playe rin the list that didn't play for a Tier1 Team. 
There are MANY other gl cs go players that are playing in amateur leagues.


----------



## Autist (Mar 4, 2019)

Thr 3rd guy looks the best in that angle fraud ngl


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 4, 2019)

theropeking said:


> 1) Freakazoid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw Apex n Scream IRL once and he looked chadlite to me idk bout others (he was still in Kinguin in Slovenia in 2015)


----------



## theropeking (Mar 4, 2019)

Nibba said:


> I don't hate games bro I just hate the gaming culture of adults. I used to play a lot as a kid, and I still will pull all nighters as an adult dicking around on Black ops 2 with my best friend when I have time.
> But the obsession people have with Vidya is retarded
> 
> Oh also, in regards to the players, they can be gigachads for all I care, they're still manchildren losers who don't have a real job. I worked construction this summer and I guarantee my coworkers would beat the shit out of someone if they said they played games for a living



I see your point.

BUT can't agree with this:



> they're still manchildren losers who don't have a real job.


They are earning their millions while the construction guys only earn 1/500 of what they earn.
E-Sports is something that will be a VERY big thing in 10 years. If you want to believe it or not.

This summer:




30 million price pool jfl @ not taking this serious. Wouldn't wonder if E-Sports surpass real sports in 50 years

These players are training every day and night. Tactically and aim-wise. ITS hard work


----------



## badromance (Mar 4, 2019)

theropeking said:


> Dude I didn't even cherrypicked. I just took the most known cs go players. How are they 0.001% if almost all of them won a MAJOR in cs go?
> 
> There isn't 1 playe rin the list that didn't play for a Tier1 Team.
> There are MANY other gl cs go players that are playing in amateur leagues.


Csgo is NT game anyway,they are 0.01% indeed,there are millions of csgo players,ofc there will be gl,but they are well adjusted persons 100% and balance life


----------



## buflek (Mar 4, 2019)

strange i made the exact topic on another forum a few days ago but only telling device looks like shit (everyone claims he is the hottest pro) cuz he has nct, thin neck, framecel etc


i told everyone freakazoid, seangares and znajder look better yet they never get mentioned


----------



## theropeking (Mar 4, 2019)

badromance said:


> Csgo is NT game anyway,they are 0.01% indeed,there are millions of csgo players,ofc there will be gl,but they are well adjusted persons 100% and balance life



I have many nt and gl friends that play it just for fun and most of them are gl. Usually one would think that pro players are all fat and facially ugly but it is not the case.

There are many other pros that are gl that I didn't want to put into the list like apex, seangares, znajder etc.


buflek said:


> strange i made the exact topic on another forum a few days ago but only telling device looks like shit (everyone claims he is the hottest pro) cuz he has nct, thin neck, framecel etc
> 
> 
> i told everyone freakazoid, seangares and znajder look better yet they never get mentioned



Device has a very long neck indeed.






I think FNX is the most handsome CS:GO player
Chilling with neymar jfl


----------



## badromance (Mar 4, 2019)

theropeking said:


> I have many nt and gl friends that play it just for fun and most of them are gl. Usually one would think that pro players are all fat and facially ugly but it is not the case.
> 
> There are many other pros that are gl that I didn't want to put into the list like apex, seangares, znajder etc.
> 
> ...


nah,why so ?
that stereotype is stupid af


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 4, 2019)

NBK looks like @Alarico8


----------



## Nibba (Mar 4, 2019)

theropeking said:


> I see your point.
> 
> BUT can't agree with this:
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter what they're making they're still losers who were probably bullied as kids and had no friends from gaming. The whole thing is just cringy. And people actually consider it a sport when these gamers have zero coordination to play actual sports lol.
Trust me it's not hard compared to actual rigorous sports


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 4, 2019)

dotacel said:


> NBK looks like @Alarico8



He does a little, yeah.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 4, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Doesn't matter what they're making they're still losers who were probably bullied as kids and had no friends from gaming. The whole thing is just cringy. And people actually consider it a sport when these gamers have zero coordination to play actual sports lol.
> Trust me it's not hard compared to actual rigorous sports


never believed u could be this low iq


----------



## xz90 (Mar 4, 2019)

rate these league pros



















the first guy is chad for sure


----------



## badromance (Mar 4, 2019)

Nibba said:


> they're still losers who were probably bullied as kids and had no friends from gaming.
> Trust me it's not hard compared to actual rigorous sports


*Cope.*


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Mar 4, 2019)

Ill be a chad once i go pro on cs go tbh


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 4, 2019)

@Alarico8 = #5


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 4, 2019)

1v1 me on rust


----------



## TeaGuy (Mar 4, 2019)

you forgot this chad


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 4, 2019)

TeaGuy said:


> you forgot this chad
> View attachment 26827


top cs1.6 player in 2002 mogs me


----------



## elfmaxx (Mar 4, 2019)

Good looking people are more intelligent than incels.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 4, 2019)

dotacel said:


> never believed u could be this low iq


Nah I think he’s stereotyping, gamers = stay indoors = nerds = incels = have no social skills, society rejects etc

I do agree with him on some aspects, gaming can fuck your social life but if you balance life well I don’t think there’s any reason you should stop gaming.


First guy posted looks like he could break a pussy


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 4, 2019)

theropeking said:


> 1) Freakazoid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


videogames ruined my teen years.
I should have improved my social interactions instead of playing video games


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 4, 2019)

Where's dosia? Disappointed.


----------



## kantero (Mar 4, 2019)

Games are only legit if you play a little bit or with friends from time to time/play for money. Being 24/7 gamer is useless, i wish i didnt spend my years and legit 3 summers 24/7 on some games when i was young and could develop myself both physically and mentally


----------



## dogtown (Mar 4, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> @Alarico8 = #5



Alarico mogs him tbh


----------



## SW01 (Mar 4, 2019)

seriously? nooo


----------



## xz90 (Mar 4, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> videogames ruined my teen years.
> I should have improved my social interactions instead of playing video games


me too, i curse the day i started playing league


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 4, 2019)

> eSports


----------



## theropeking (Mar 4, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> > eSports
> View attachment 26855


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 4, 2019)

theropeking said:


>


----------



## theropeking (Mar 4, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 26856


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 4, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Alarico mogs him tbh



Tbh ngl. He's me but 2 psl lower.


----------



## xz90 (Mar 4, 2019)

Is this the best looking pro gamer?


----------



## dogtown (Mar 4, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Tbh ngl. He's me but 2 psl lower.



Tbh ngl


xz90 said:


> Is this the best looking pro gamer?
> View attachment 26859



Up there


----------



## theropeking (Mar 4, 2019)

xz90 said:


> Is this the best looking pro gamer?
> View attachment 26859



fnx, fox, freakazoid, shox and nitr0 mog this LOL pro faggot


----------



## xz90 (Mar 4, 2019)

theropeking said:


> fnx, fox, freakazoid, shox and nitr0 mog this LOL pro faggot


fuck no, look at his features and tell me one bad one. he has perfect mix of masculine and prettyboy features
fnx is the only one who comes close


----------



## Nibba (Mar 4, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> videogames ruined my teen years.
> I should have improved my social interactions instead of playing video games


Yeah the OP is romanticizing shit that's not conducive for healthy teenage development.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Mar 4, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Yeah the OP is romanticizing shit that's not conducive for healthy teenage development.







That is what most will end up like after trying to become pro gamer


----------



## xz90 (Mar 4, 2019)

Also ive seen incels say you should run esports pro game as if its more than 0.0001% of players actually making it professional. Every one else fucking up their social life, physical health and getting nowhere near pro


----------



## Nibba (Mar 4, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> View attachment 26861
> 
> That is what most will end up like after trying to become pro gamer


Holy shit are they even human


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Mar 4, 2019)

If you guys like dicking around behind a computer, just start messing around with software development or graphic design. Not as fun as videogames, but you're more likely to get paid.


Nibba said:


> Holy shit are they even human


I... I don't know.


----------



## theropeking (Mar 4, 2019)

xz90 said:


> Also ive seen incels say you should run esports pro game as if its more than 0.0001% of players actually making it professional. Every one else fucking up their social life, physical health and getting nowhere near pro
> View attachment 26865



I would spend my time in something that makes fun and is challenging me rather than spending my time on an looksmaxxing forum and having over 15000 posts


AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> View attachment 26861
> 
> That is what most will end up like after trying to become pro gamer



I bet I NT mog you despite having over 20k hours in video games


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 4, 2019)

xz90 said:


> View attachment 26865


----------

